# sunday Arvo Gold Coast



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey guys,

Im going to fish sunday arvo around the Gold Coast, 
probably the tweed,

is anyone interested?


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Cant make this one Ben, but the trip does intrigue me alot! A night fish would be totally different, and maybe we can tee one up in the near future.


----------

